# DLB = Out for 2015 Olympia



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2015)

One of my favorite bodybuilders, she's taking a pass from this year's O.


----------



## Drako88 (Sep 7, 2015)

I understand her reasons not to compete. She won the first physique show at the O stage and also has a great marketing team behind her. No need to go through the hassle of prepping for such a show and disappoint at the end of the day.


----------



## Lilo (Sep 7, 2015)

That's a bummer... lots of people were eager to see how she stacks up against all the women downsizing from bodybuilding.

All the fans she's gathered might not be there only for the show, but it's still what "made her". With this in mind, I'm not 100% sold on the whole "I want to meet more fans and help a lot of people this year" thing.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2015)

Lilo said:


> That's a bummer... lots of people were eager to see how she stacks up against all the women downsizing from bodybuilding.
> 
> All the fans she's gathered might not be there only for the show, but it's still what "made her". With this in mind, I'm not 100% sold on the whole "I want to meet more fans and help a lot of people this year" thing.



I had the exact same reaction, Lilo. Rob's very much into their brand but I can't help but wonder the impact to that brand if Dana decides she's no longer going to compete on the biggest stage on bodybuilding. I'll also admit having considered what impact Juliana Malacarne's rise to contention had in her decision. 

I respect & very much like DLB. She put women's BB on the map IMO. Here's to hoping this is just a brief respite to rekindle the fire.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 7, 2015)

how about she's just fuuuking tired...think about what she has been putting her body through for the last ten years...

I love her but good for her!!  She needs to take care of "Her"


----------



## Magical (Sep 7, 2015)

My first thoughts were "I wonder how Rob is taking this news". A big selling point is having a champ rep all your shit


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2015)

Jenner said:


> how about she's just fuuuking tired...think about what she has been putting her body through for the last ten years...
> 
> I love her but good for her!!  She needs to take care of "Her"



I feel that, but in a sport like BB the clock is always ticking. She's relatively young, but each year gone by is another challenge she's got to overcome when she gets back on stage. As a pro athlete, being aware of your 'window' is key IME. She's got a great rivalry in the makings with JMC, one which should fuel each of their careers for a few years to come. Here's to hoping she just needs a bit of downtime to rejuvenate.


----------



## Lilo (Sep 7, 2015)

Nah, I'm more inclined to believe someone must have told her I'm coming, lololol :32 (20):


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2015)

Lilo said:


> Nah, I'm more inclined to believe someone must have told her I'm coming, lololol :32 (20):



Git' er Lilo!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 7, 2015)

Lol, leave the poor girl alone!


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 7, 2015)

Maybe spend an extra year putting some size on and be back next year bigger. She couldn't compete size wise last year.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 7, 2015)

LMAO


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 7, 2015)

I think she's severely downplaying the impact Juliana Malacarne has had.

The gap between her and JM the last couple of contests was pretty big so it makes sense to take some extra time off to catch up if she wishes to return.
No one goes through prep just to keep coming 2nd - especially when you have a history of winning like DLB has. Its not a nice feeling.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I think she's severely downplaying the impact Juliana Malacarne has had.
> 
> The gap between her and JM the last couple of contests was pretty big so it makes sense to take some extra time off to catch up if she wishes to return.
> No one goes through prep just to keep coming 2nd - especially when you have a history of winning like DLB has. Its not a nice feeling.



^^ Agreed ^^


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd hit it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 8, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I'd hit it.



She'd fukk u harder.


----------



## MindlessWork (Sep 8, 2015)

Jenner said:


> how about she's just fuuuking tired...think about what she has been putting her body through for the last ten years...
> 
> I love her but good for her!!  She needs to take care of "Her"



Agreed with that, jenner. She needs to take a break considering all she has been through over the years.


----------



## Milo (Sep 8, 2015)

On a more serious note, her husband's "music" is the worst shit I have ever heard. Ever.


----------



## Magical (Sep 8, 2015)

Milo said:


> On a more serious note, her husband's "music" is the worst shit I have ever heard. Ever.



I have to agree with this


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 8, 2015)

on a serious note, I don't think she can get any bigger...her frame won't allow it...I don't see much difference each year and you can't keep coming in with the same look..you will lose eventually


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 8, 2015)

I agree Jenn, I personally think she's just right where she is. Any bigger and she will be too manly for me.

What's she look like in her off season?


----------



## Trauma RN (Sep 8, 2015)

Well I don't think her decision was to get rest at all. If she has placed 1st she would still be going. I saw her in person at the Arnold and she took 2nd place again. Not to take anything away from her because she did look amazing. I went to a boot camp held by Nicole Wilkins  who said she has since became extremely smaller in size.  So I don't think she taking time off to gain size either. I think she realized that she's not going to place 1st anymore. Which in my opinion is sad. I like DLB and she has done Sooo much to bring the sport back to life for females. Especially now that they have done away with the female bodybuilding division. But also think as time goes on the females in physique are going to get bigger and bigger but with bling. Just my two cents.


----------



## Cabo (Sep 10, 2015)

Bummer I like her,I heard Kai is out too.


----------



## Milo (Sep 10, 2015)

Cabo said:


> Bummer I like her,I heard Kai is out too.



If you have seen recent pics of Kai, you wouldn't be saying that.


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 10, 2015)

She's ****ing obnoxious. So is her husband. Fukk them and their stupid fukking clothing covered in stupid trendy bodybuilding catch phrases and annoying fonts.


----------



## Milo (Sep 10, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> She's ****ing obnoxious. So is her husband. Fukk them and their stupid fukking clothing covered in stupid trendy bodybuilding catch phrases and annoying fonts.



I tend to agree. But whatever brings in the money for them.


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 10, 2015)

Milo said:


> I tend to agree. But whatever brings in the money for them.



Oh, definitely. I don't blame them for making money and being popular. I just can't stand them and don't support them.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 11, 2015)

Hard to tell from this clip, but he looks larger & leaner than last year...


----------



## Milo (Sep 11, 2015)

He's gonna chew Phil up and shit him out on stage right in front of everybody.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 11, 2015)

Milo said:


> I tend to agree. But whatever brings in the money for them.



I also tend to agree with it....I can't have audio if I watch a training video of her and I won't watch anything else they make.....

I've also kind of gotten over her as...even though it's not her fault...the fact that she tends to always look the same...I get bored

I just respect her work ethic to be honest


----------



## Cabo (Sep 12, 2015)

Milo said:


> He's gonna chew Phil up and shit him out on stage right in front of everybody.



That would be nice, I don't see it happening though.Id like to see anyone else win other the Phil.


----------

